
Why Won’t Twitter Help Us Delete Our Tweets? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/11/style/delete-your-twitter.html
======
octosphere
I've used Twitter Archive Eraser[0] many times. I would loathe to think a
potential employer would use a tweet, or thread against me. I would also loath
a potential partner scouring old tweets to find something unsavoury. Sometimes
I say things that I regret later on, and all those tweets add up over time,
and can be reframed to blacken my name or otherwise defame me.

[0] [https://martani.github.io/Twitter-Archive-
Eraser/](https://martani.github.io/Twitter-Archive-Eraser/)

